# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Search box to quickly navigate to menus in WPF application

## ravi_exact

Hi,

We have a huge WPF application developed for many years, which has lot of menus like menu buttons, ribbon menu buttons, toggle menu buttons, contextual ribbon menus etc. Since there are lot of menus, providing search box on the top to quickly navigate to the menus/settings will benefit the users lot. I am expecting something similar to Search Box ( ctrl + Q ) in the top menu area of Visual studio or any other better solution. I have been thinking a manual solution that go over all the xaml files during application launch and parse, collect all menu text and its action etc, so this collection will be searched and action will be invoked something like that , but is there any framework / API readily available or any other solution solution to implement this functionality ?


Thanks
Ravi.

----------


## Arjay

Unless your app dynamically is loading xaml files at runtime, wpf apps usually don't have xaml files around after the app has been compiled.

However, if you app has xaml files after compilation, your approach of parsing them seems reasonable.

Another approach is retrieve this info by walking the component model.

----------

